# Some stuff I made



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 13, 2008)

Some free sigs I made. I don't take requests, but I probably will in the future.

Gundam Series:



























Kanokon:





Some PS3 Game:

























OMG Rotating Avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bleach:






Guilty Gear:











Old Stuff I made:









(I made it cause I thought it'd be funny lulz)


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 13, 2008)

nice


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 13, 2008)

well done 
im loving those gundams


----------



## Killermech (Sep 13, 2008)

You love those squares, don't ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pretty nice, but I like this particular one the most


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 13, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The squares make it look techy and awesome looking. And yeah, thats one of my favorite avatars. If you want one, go ahead and take it. Just give credit.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> You love those squares, don't ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is indeed the nicest avatar of them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All your work is very good Killermech, I can't wait till you do requests.
I would like to have one of your sigs!


----------



## Killermech (Sep 13, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I have a certain love for those squares myself.
Thanks, but I do all my own stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Satangel
Maybe some day, who knows ;P


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 13, 2008)

Made 2 new signatures. They are from the Guilty Gear Series, Sol BadGuy and Ky Kiske. They aren't as good as the other ones in my opinion but I'll let you decide that.





Sol BadGuy





Ky Kiske


----------



## superdude (Sep 13, 2008)

wha those are awesome gundam seed sigs


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 14, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Made 2 new signatures. They are from the Guilty Gear Series, Sol BadGuy and Ky Kiske. They aren't as good as the other ones in my opinion but I'll let you decide that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's guilty gear ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that gives me the idea to make like 20 guilty gear sigs for myself XD

(was wondering so long on what sigs I should make...)


----------



## ackers (Sep 14, 2008)

nice sigs! how do you make those square effects?


----------



## jabjab (Sep 14, 2008)

If you want them to be used here you should probably optimise them to fit the rules about sigs
50k and 400*100 or something.
All nice though.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 14, 2008)

jabjab said:
			
		

> If you want them to be used here you should probably optimise them to fit the rules about sigs
> 50k and 400*100 or something.
> All nice though.



Indeed, else the staff removes them (I had it too)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 14, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> nice sigs! how do you make those square effects?
> I would take the new render, paste it on top, then go to Filter -> Distort -> Wave and change the settings to your liking.
> 
> QUOTE(jabjab @ Sep 14 2008, 11:05 AM) If you want them to be used here you should probably optimise them to fit the rules about sigs
> ...


They changed it? I always thought it was 400 x 150. Some of my previous sigs I used were like that and I never got it taken down.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 14, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Ackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eventually they check it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it can indeed take a while


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 14, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Eventually they check it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit: I made a new sig. Ichigo fades to black


----------



## jabjab (Sep 14, 2008)

actual filesizes are almost triple though, seen plenty removed which were only a few % over allowed.
Check the blue writing in some peoples sigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit - first thread i go to after this one
"Sig removed (93 KB), limit 50kb. ~staff"


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 14, 2008)

those look really nice


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 14, 2008)

jabjab said:
			
		

> actual filesizes are almost triple though, seen plenty removed which were only a few % over allowed.
> Check the blue writing in some peoples sigs
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit, and they are the good ones too


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 15, 2008)

The ichigo sig kinda lacks when compared to your other ones - 
the text doesn't blend that well, and I can kinda see an outline on ichigo's body.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 15, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> The ichigo sig kinda lacks when compared to your other ones -
> the text doesn't blend that well, and I can kinda see an outline on ichigo's body.


Yeah, I haven't installed any new fonts cause this is a fresh install on my laptop. I wanted to make Ichigo look like he was warping. (You know, cause he's fast.) But I guess that didn't work well. I'm better off with the techno look lol.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 16, 2008)

the blur behind him worked, but the background just doesn't fit D:


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 17, 2008)

Small Update: More Signatures from a new manga I started reading. They aren't really avatars, there just color outlined using Photoshop but they still look cool. I give you: Blazer Drive!






Shiro Avatar 1





Shiro Avatar 2





Tamaki-chan Avatar


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 26, 2008)

Some Bleach user bars. Again, not that good..


----------

